# WiFi connection and apartment living



## jn31l (Mar 28, 2018)

Does anyone have a strategy for connecting to WiFi other than at home? I live in an apartment, and I understand that I can’t connect to SpectrumWiFi since it has a captive connection screen. 

Anything other than sitting at a service center and praying? Impatiently awaiting v9.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

My suggestion is to just not worry about it too much.

Software updates will eventually be downloaded over LTE.


----------



## Al Casasola (Apr 21, 2018)

I was eager one evening after Version 9 started rolling out. I have wifi at home but wasn't at home at the time. I ended up connecting my car to my iPhone's hotspot feature and was excited to see the amber notification for the update. It worked for me, user experience may vary.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm in the same boat. Prior to V9 and the large map updates it was mainly a non-issue for me.

I was very excited for V9 so I actually purchased a hotspot plan for my phone and connect to WIFI that way. You can do something similar or simply park in WIFI range whenever you can.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

jn31l said:


> Does anyone have a strategy for connecting to WiFi other than at home? I live in an apartment, and I understand that I can't connect to SpectrumWiFi since it has a captive connection screen.
> 
> Anything other than sitting at a service center and praying? Impatiently awaiting v9.


What about a local friend of family member that will let you connect? Of course I say that with the caveat that you may connect and still not get the update if it isn't staged from Tesla for your VIN.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

jn31l said:


> Does anyone have a strategy for connecting to WiFi other than at home? I live in an apartment, and I understand that I can't connect to SpectrumWiFi since it has a captive connection screen.
> 
> Anything other than sitting at a service center and praying? Impatiently awaiting v9.


Depends on your budget. I'm beaming wi-fi to my garage: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/benefit-of-wifi.7666/post-158200

Another option might be to add a wi-fi extender by a window in your apartment that's closest to where you can park.

The biggest problem with large apartments is all the competition you have from your neighbors. There's about 240 units in my building.


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

If you have a device where you can change the Mac address you *may* be able to change it to match the car's Mac address and then complete the login, disable wifi on the device and enable it on the car. Hopefully once you have v9 you'll be able to use the car browser to login.


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

96s46p said:


> If you have a device where you can change the Mac address you *may* be able to change it to match the car's Mac address and then complete the login, disable wifi on the device and enable it on the car. Hopefully once you have v9 you'll be able to use the car browser to login.


HUH?


----------



## mastre (Jun 29, 2018)

96s46p said:


> If you have a device where you can change the Mac address you *may* be able to change it to match the car's Mac address and then complete the login, disable wifi on the device and enable it on the car. Hopefully once you have v9 you'll be able to use the car browser to login.





Toadmanor said:


> HUH?


He's basically saying to clone the MAC address of the car to get past Spectrum's captive portal screen, then turn the cloned device off and hope that the car will connect (since the router identifies clients primarily by their MAC address).


----------

